# Anger Management



## edgarspeaks (May 3, 2013)

Hi everyone, I just joined this forum and I'm looking for people who successfully managed and handled their anger.

I just realized how devastating anger can be if not handled well as I just experienced it early this morning. Truly if you do or say something while at a very heightened emotional state, you're really going to regret it later on.

I know it's not logical to get rid of anger totally since anger is part of us for a reason. But at least it can be managed effectively; can anyone share something here ? Thanks


----------



## Carla714 (Apr 26, 2013)

I've never hand any formal anger management training, but I know that I am usually quick to anger because I am frustrated, mainly with myself. When I remove some of those frustrations I am a lot calmer. Triply so, when I actually sleep and don't drink gallons of coffee.


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

my anger management meds:
paxil 10mg, risperdal 0.5mg, 5htp 200mg and valerian root 500mg.


----------



## Starss (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm also angry a lot. Can this be related to our social anxiety and depression/


----------



## PurrPanther (Nov 16, 2012)

I have really bad anger/temper around people and I do get myself in trouble because of it. 

But when i'm hanging on my own I am the opposite. But I can't always be alone, I have to travel to get around to work and appointments.....people=anxiety=anger=trouble


----------



## edgarspeaks (May 3, 2013)

Geez..A lot of people with anger problems here. It's kind of a relief to think that I'm not alone with this. haha
yelda: It appears to work on you but it's kinda risky without doctor's guidance. I prefer the natural way 
starss: yeah it's highly related since anger is one of the responses you get whenever the situation you desire did't come to reality
purrpanther: sometimes i get to experience that as well. but specifically i get mad at specific situations. I'm currently researching on mind exercises to get around this


----------



## Raining Ivy (May 17, 2013)

Growing up, I saw unhealthy anger... so I have never really learned to express it. Anger was a "bad" emotion which led to "bad" things happening. So, I rarely released it. Now, as an adult, I realize that when something makes me angry, I quickly internalize it. I quickly process it into something "safer", "healthier" - _sadness_. I rarely confront the reason for my anger. I *absorb* much of it, and the rest comes out as tears when I am alone. The absorbed part has just accumulated inside me. I wish I knew how to get angry. I recently decided I *need* to express it somehow... scream, or break some unwanted dishes, something that is "acceptable" and won't involve another person. But whenever I really get angry, I forget. My process of twisting my anger is a pattern that developed when I was a child living in an abusive household. I need to create a reminder to at least TRY to break the pattern when I get angry. 
Ivy


----------



## Dysthymia (May 29, 2013)

I have pretty bad anger issues, fortunately i mask it well.

Best therapy for it so far has been boxing, theres nothing like punching things when your angry


----------



## man143 (May 24, 2013)

I am too bad at anger. I've found Lucinda bassett lecture very effectve for thus. Listen to it daily for three days and feel the difference


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

i have broken at least two xbox 360 controllers, two keyboars, at least 4 tea cups and lot of other stuff that got within my reach. at times i tell peole they should f off as hard as they can{ mostly when that person has just pissed me off real quick real bad}.

yet i havnt assaulted any1 or broken anyting reall expensive ^_^
i don't do it often, and in some way it is nice to have this anger stirred up at times, means i am human after all^^


----------

